# hello from swansea :)



## cuggster (Sep 25, 2017)

Been swigging coffee for many a year, but only recently i made the step to a cafetiere and some ground coffee! Well, loving it even more now







!! hope to learn how to enjoy it even more now ive joined to forum, any advice, tips, points in the right direction will be greatly accepted!

thank you


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome/ croeso!

The biggest leap you take is when you grind beans just before brewing. If you don't have a grinder that the first step - something like a Porlex hand grinder needn't be dear. Cafetière is OK but you tend to get a muddy brew as soon ss they start wearing. Investing 30 quid in an Aeropress will give you a cleaner cup.

And so it begins...


----------



## cuggster (Sep 25, 2017)

Doilch for the reply!

ill have to invest in the aeropress! really enjoying my coffee and going well off the costa/starbucks trends after tasting proper stuff!


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

cuggster said:


> Doilch for the reply!
> 
> ill have to invest in the aeropress! really enjoying my coffee and going well off the costa/starbucks trends after tasting proper stuff!


Welcome, have you tried Square Peg and Rag&Bone in Swansea?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome from me too









Sounds like you are really enjoying your coffee!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

I think a grinder is definitely the best advice. You can get a nice clean cup with a french press, following the


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

My first experience of coffee was my brother using freshly ground beans in a cafetiere so can totally understand how its hooked you!

Like an post above, I would suggest getting a hand grinder of some sort even if its at the cheaper end to see whether you like the concept. You'd see a huge improvement in your coffee and it would open up a new world of trying different beans/blends instead of buying ground!


----------

